
How Japan has almost eradicated gun crime - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-38365729
======
jrnichols
Also a huge societal difference. In many ways, Japan can be isolationist and
xenophobic. Controlling what comes in and out of the country is easier when
it's completely surrounded by water too. Japan doesn't have a wide open border
with Mexico. And it does irk me when they lump in suicides with "gun crime."
2/3 of the fatalities by firearm in the US are suicides. I think that's
important to note. Japan has still maintained an unusually high suicide rate.

